# 2.5 in lift on 650



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

i just got a 08 650 h1 and i need to know if stock axles will hold up to a 2.5 inch lift? all help appreciated!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

they will if you are easy on them... and diff lock is not your friend on that 650... lol you need to get axle spacers or with that 2.5 you may have problems with the axles sliding out of the diff.


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

is the diff lock bad or something???


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

no its just an easy way to break axles... especially on a bike with that much torque. the H1s have gobs of low end and putting that to all four axles, one of them is bound to break if you get in a bind. you can use it but be careful, (no diff lock, full throttle and wheels turned at the same time) thats your recipe for disaster.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i know a guy with a 650 that breaks axles every ride, and i know a guy that gives his straight heck and never breaks one.


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah, im suprised about how much torque it has bein a single cylinder and such. i like it!


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

I dont know who the guy is that breaks axles every ride with a 2.5" and HL springs........................


----------

